# What can i use to control Mares Tail in Crabgrass hay field?



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I live in north Alabama. My crabgrass is poping up and i have alot of young Mares Tail. What can i use to control it? Will Sterling Blue word?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

It's tough to kill. If you can spot spray use Grazon Next or glyphosate. You have to go after the roots on it. If you go in and spray the whole field at this point you will hurt the crabgrass.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I thought marestail was glyphosate resistant ? Banviel/dicamba would kill it and leaves most grasses(don't know about crabgrass) but can drift bad into soybeans and such.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

2-4d should get the mares tail. Least it does here when we use it in the burndown along with Buccaneer


----------



## Sstterry (May 2, 2021)

mlappin said:


> 2-4d should get the mares tail. Least it does here when we use it in the turndown along with Buccaneer


Mares tail is glyphosate resistant. Generic 2,4-d will take it right out.


----------

